# Airtel and Torrent



## neerajvohra (Aug 19, 2010)

I am getting very low speed in torrents through Airtel Broadband :

I am using Asus RT-G32 router with Beetel modem, and unable to connect to peers. Torrent reflects "No incoming connections"/ 

I checked the Beetel Diagnostics page and the ATM OAM segment ping fails ??

>> Testing Ethernet LAN connection ...	PASS
>> Testing ADSL Synchronization .PASS
>> Testing ATM OAM segment ping ...	FAIL
>> Testing ATM OAM end to end ping ...PASS
>> Ping Primary Domain Name Server .	PASS
>> Ping Yahoo! ...	PASS

Can anyone help me out ?

Here are the values :

Downstream Upstream

SNR Margin:36.1 23.0 db
Line Attenuation:11.3 8.5 db
Data Rate:2560 573 kbps
Attainable Rate:17780 1109 kbps
Out Power:19.1 11.3 dbm


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 19, 2010)

First make sure you are getting correct speed from other sites.
Download any big software from Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com and see its speed.

I am using Airtell BB with 1 Mbps speed and I get around 110-130 KBps speed from torrent.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 19, 2010)

I will check out and let you know. thanks !

Btw: what does this means ">> Testing ATM OAM segment ping ... FAIL" ?


----------



## PraKs (Aug 19, 2010)

Does it have port forward or DMZ option ?


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 20, 2010)

@ravi I tried downloading from other sites and speeds are normal, but in torrents I'm not able to connect to peers?? 12000+seeds and 1800peers but still not able to connect  Utorrent gives error no incoming connection..etc

@praks - checked the default modem page, advance settings-NAT-DMZ which is disabled.  I checked we can configure DMZ to open ports.  Will that be helpful to connect the peers and get full torrent speed ?? I can see DMZ option. You want me to enable DMZ and add DMZ Host IP Address then configure torrent net.bind_ip in utorrent ?

Please explain if you know any method.  Thanks .

anyone know what does this means ">> Testing ATM OAM segment ping ... FAIL" ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 20, 2010)

"Testing ATM OAM segment ping ... FAIL"
is not a problem as its disabled by Airtel. So, it will be FAIL on every Airtel BB connection.

Regarding torrent download speed, it can depend on many factors.
1. Use a good torrent client like uTorrent.
2. Check maximum download / upload speed (Right click torrent -> properties).



Are you getting slow download speed or zero download speed??

Can you tell me what is your internet speed and what speed you are getting??


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 20, 2010)

ravi_9793 said:


> "Testing ATM OAM segment ping ... FAIL"
> is not a problem as its disabled by Airtel. So, it will be FAIL on every Airtel BB connection.
> 
> Regarding torrent download speed, it can depend on many factors.
> ...



Thx for clearing the Testing ATM OAM segment ping confusion.  

1. I am using uTorrent.
2. I am getting 30-40kBps, using 512kbps connection/ where as with my tata Wimax-I'm getting 220-240 (2mbps) with same torrent.  Most of the time, I am getting the error as per the attachment below


----------



## PraKs (Aug 20, 2010)

@Neeraj

Check your comp IP by ipconfig

Go to DMZ - Add that ip, 

if it is 192.168.1.1 then add the same to DMZ & reboot. Try after that. Please post screenshot so it will be helpful.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 21, 2010)

PraKs said:


> @Neeraj
> 
> Check your comp IP by ipconfig
> 
> ...



Done.  Check out the screenshot. The speed has been improved but still the error reflects which means I wont be able to upload any torrents


----------



## PraKs (Aug 21, 2010)

Good, Now you got full speed.

Open UTorrent settings, Select random port at each start.

Then try again.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 21, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Good, Now you got full speed.
> 
> Open UTorrent settings, Select random port at each start.
> 
> Then try again.



Its already selected as random port.  Getting 60-70 with 512kbps now.  Can you explain why does the error still remains as posted in the screenshot? though it doesnt gives any error with tata wimax. will post the screenshot with tata tomorrow.

Thx for your help !


----------



## PraKs (Aug 22, 2010)

Bro

check from internet if that Utorrent port is open.

It has to be some setting with Modem coz its working in other ISP.

Did you check portforward.com tutorial ?


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 24, 2010)

I too got airtel , If u r on private tracker then disable DHT or ur ratio will suffer.. and for that error u should uncheck that random port..(disable random port) and have u open the port in ur modem.. then write that port number in that "port used for incoming connection" box


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 25, 2010)

clmlbx said:


> I too got airtel , If u r on private tracker then disable DHT or ur ratio will suffer.. and for that error u should uncheck that random port..(disable random port) and have u open the port in ur modem.. then write that port number in that "port used for incoming connection" box



How to disable DHT ? how to open port in modem ? 



PraKs said:


> Bro
> 
> check from internet if that Utorrent port is open.
> 
> ...



I am getting confused now  

Why this SH*T goes with Airtel, my other ISP works well. Check the screenshot below. I never used Airtel for downloading, it's just I wanted to download torrents from Airtel now and see I'm suffering  I am paying 300% extra to Airtel and have to go trough series of tutorials just to share and download stuff @torrents vs Airtel.  

Can you please explain the two questions above.

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7941/35062768.png


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2010)

it is very easy .. First of all u need to go to modem advance settings.. here I am giving step by step instructions..

1. Open browser
2. type in address box "192.168.1.1"
3. It will ask for user-id and password that is user ID = "admin" and password is "password"

*i35.tinypic.com/2ajq88m.png

*i38.tinypic.com/1z3td0o.png

To disable DHT go to utorrent preferences

*i34.tinypic.com/2w4igbp.png

Now also do this

*i34.tinypic.com/8z1pc3.png

Hope everything is clear now

All this has to be done just once


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 25, 2010)

wow dude..thx for explaining so well, will surely do this and post results soon. Thx again for the lovely effort 

here it goes

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/2435/39198581.png


----------



## PraKs (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, with Airtel it seems if you give one port then it downloads constantly on that port & generates heavy traffic.  In long run they can easily identify & limit that port.

So its better to use random port every time 

Just add IP to DMZ & it should work.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 26, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Well, with Airtel it seems if you give one port then it downloads constantly on that port & generates heavy traffic.  In long run they can easily identify & limit that port.
> 
> So its better to use random port every time
> 
> Just add IP to DMZ & it should work.



Hmmm...will again try and post results..thx bro.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 26, 2010)

PraKs said:


> Well, with Airtel it seems if you give one port then it downloads constantly on that port & generates heavy traffic.  In long run they can easily identify & limit that port.
> 
> So its better to use random port every time
> 
> Just add IP to DMZ & it should work.



well not much to say but I am using it from last 3-4 years


----------



## michaljohn (Oct 22, 2010)

Would you talk with  your airtel service provider??


----------

